# What a difference...



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

...a trip to the painter makes.

More pics soon


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

More pics please. That is a beautiful finish.


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

So.... commuter or wall art? Yowza!


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*As Homer Simpson Would Say...*

"Agh, agh, agh!"










Very lovely indeed!

- FBB


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Whoa, that is sick just sick I'm telling ya.*

I want one.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*You must be an MB1 impersonator*



MB1 said:


> I want one.


The REAL MB1 would want at least two, one for him and one for Miss M.

But he would probably also want a few on top of that, just for good measure.



- FBB


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Good point, I'll take 5.*



fbagatelleblack said:


> The REAL MB1 would want at least two, one for him and one for Miss M.
> 
> But he would probably also want a few on top of that, just for good measure.
> 
> ...



nmnmndm


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

mtbnutty said:


> So.... commuter or wall art? Yowza!


It's so pretty, I'm actually a little scared to ride it. But it rides even better than it looks.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Waitaminnit. I thought your brother built this frame--why isn't this an Ybbarola?

Whatever it is, though, I gotta second (...or third or fourth...) the props for that finish. Yowza.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

northcoast said:


> It's so pretty, I'm actually a little scared to ride it. But it rides even better than it looks.


It'll look even better once it gets a bit of beausage, as GP might say...

- FBB


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

The Walrus said:


> Waitaminnit. I thought your brother built this frame--why isn't this an Ybbarola?
> 
> Whatever it is, though, I gotta second (...or third or fourth...) the props for that finish. Yowza.



Ybarrola is ours dad's last name, Persechini is our mom's last name.
So that makes us Ybarrola Persechini if you use the old Spanish system.


And yes, Mr. Baylis does some truly amazing work.


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

*Hey NC...*

Seeing lugs only is like seeing nips only.....let's see the full frontal of that thing!!


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Full Frontal*



mtbnutty said:


> Seeing lugs only is like seeing nips only.....let's see the full frontal of that thing!!


OK,
here's the full frontal:

Campy Chorus 10 gruppo
Chris King headset
Campy Neutron wheels
Stem, seatpost, bars: Oval Concepts
Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp tires

Better, MB1 style porn pics to come


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Seksi!


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Dude......breathtaking!


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

TY, Nice!!!

Question.... In the first set of pictures it looks like the top-seat-stay tube junction is chrome, yet in the "full frontal" it's all black, what gives?


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

mtbnutty said:


> TY, Nice!!!
> 
> Question.... In the first set of pictures it looks like the top-seat-stay tube junction is chrome, yet in the "full frontal" it's all black, what gives?


It's black, just really shiny in that photo. Probably a flash issue.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Catching up on the forum on my long hiatus...

Beautiful ride Tomas!

I also saw the Ybarrola booth photos from the bike show.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks, Nhat!
The show was really fun. Lots of beautiful stuff to look at.
Tomas


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

WTF!!! that's dope!


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Sweet looking bike. Let's see if you keep those white tires white, though.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

*You're right*



thebadger said:


> Sweet looking bike. Let's see if you keep those white tires white, though.



This is how it looks after 5 months of daily riding. Black bar tape & ugly Conti 4 Seasons. Maybe too much black.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

northcoast said:


> And yes, Mr. Baylis does some truly amazing work.


paint, shmaint....he's a kick ass drummer too! 
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/74491/size/big/cat/981

good seeing ya at the Handmade show. I'm still recovering from "lug shock".


HWJ


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Are those drums "Masi blue"? Nice foto.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

northcoast said:


> This is how it looks after 5 months of daily riding. Black bar tape & ugly Conti 4 Seasons. Maybe too much black.


If you wanted to keep the white look, I've had good luck with my Bontrager Gel Bartape keeping pretty clean. I'll take some pics of 2-3 months of riding.

SOMA makes a nice burly white wall tire good for commuting too, the EverWear:


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks, Meat!


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Mama mia -- both the bike and the paint job are a beaut!


----------



## jsbx (Mar 27, 2003)

Wow! Seriously nice!


----------

